# Get $100 in Store Credit - Firecracker Sale!



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

*Don't forget about the July 4th Firecracker sale. Purchase a boat or board over $899 and get $100 in CKS store credit. Also, TONS of items are on sale!!! Up to 30% OFF! *

CKS July 4th Firecracker Sale! $100 Store Credit on All Kayaks and Boards Over $899


----------

